# Superior Drums, Addictive Drums, EZDrummer, Bears O my!!



## scottro202 (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm getting a mini-studio this weekend. I need a drum program for this. Right now I wanna get EZDrummer, just for the sheer fact it's the cheapest. It seems you only have 1 kit available for EZDrummer though (without expansion packs). This has me worried a bit. I play lots of different stuff (Albeit maybe not WELL, but I attempt many genres ). So I think I'd need many different drum sounds. I could be doing any thing from Blues, rock, ska, punk, indie acoustic, instrumental rock guitar, djent-y Periphery type stuff, melodeath ala Arch Enemy, or "classic metal" ala Maiden, Sabbath, etc. 

As far as price goes, as little as humanly possible. I want a legit program though (I'm not going to "aquire" anything, I'm not THAT cheap )

One would think EZ Drummer + expansion packs, but Superior drums is $200 more, expansion packs are $80, so after EZD and 2 expansion packs, I've already payed more than Superior Drums costs. 

So now I'm looking at Addictive Drums. It's only $50 more than EZD, and 2 more kits. A Sonor, DW, and Tama, which should cover all my drum sound needs (and more). Anyone use this?

BTW, right now I'm using Kristal (A freeware recording program) and probably will for a while. So this needs to work with that. 

TL,DR: I need a drum program that's as cheap as possible, but as versatile as possible. Bang for buck is what I'm gettin after here, but I don't have a lot of buck 

I also don't want a bunch of pre-recorded beats. I wanna be able to program my own beats and stuff. Don't know if that's an issue or not.
Any advice appreciated!!


----------



## Jogeta (Oct 19, 2009)

i'm completely new to the world of drum software too!

#gets to lurking#


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 19, 2009)

nvm i am retard


----------



## theunforgiven246 (Oct 19, 2009)

Learn the Reaper program. I use it and think its by far the best in the pricerange... and can be used for free legaly too, just not ethicly.


----------



## scottro202 (Oct 19, 2009)

theunforgiven246 said:


> Learn the Reaper program. I use it and think its by far the best in the pricerange... and can be used for free legaly too, just not ethicly.


 
O yeah forgot about Reaper. It's on my computer. I'm probably gonna have an epic freeware shootout between the 2 programs  BATTLE ROYALE!!


----------



## Zami77 (Oct 25, 2009)

I would really save up for superior drummer 2.0. it has one kit technically, but theres 7 (moar?) snares,2 sets of toms,a couple bass drums,brush capabilities, innumerable cymbals, and minute editing can be done within the program (i.e. adding more room mic,compressing the snare, adjusting levels...). also theres a few expansions out and they all sound really pro (especially metal foundry, best drum sampler on the market IMO)

EDIT: Reaper will definently win. it has pretty much professional capabilities, and a small business liscense only cost 50-60$.


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 25, 2009)

Addictive Drums is a pretty neat program. It's a bit tougher to get metal sounds out of, but the overall quality is a bit better and more convincing than EZD, IMO. Every velocity level is multisampled, so you don't get that fake repeating sample business you get with EZD, and the drums themselves sound pretty nice. It's a much more organic sounding library than EZD. Superior 2.0, even without expansions, though, is still better than either of the others.


----------



## Fred (Oct 26, 2009)

The only problem I found with Addictive Drums is the incredibly irritating limit on cymbals. I can't remember exactly how many you can have at any one time, and I'm fully aware that thousands of drummers get some awesome grooves out of very limited setups, but I like at least having the _option_ of playing the Minute Waltz on splash cymbals alone!

Other than that it's a great little program with some very convincing sounds. For versatility and tweakability, I'd still go for S2.0, though.


----------



## Winspear (Nov 2, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> Addictive Drums is a pretty neat program. It's a bit tougher to get metal sounds out of, but the overall quality is a bit better and more convincing than EZD, IMO. Every velocity level is multisampled, so you don't get that fake repeating sample business you get with EZD, and the drums themselves sound pretty nice. It's a much more organic sounding library than EZD. Superior 2.0, even without expansions, though, is still better than either of the others.


 
Aye, this pretty much sums it up.


----------

